
Is Bill Gates a “philanthropist, and Humanitarian”? - oriettaxx
what has been windows o.s. for the world?  &quot;philanthropist, and humanitarian&quot;?
======
oriettaxx
the Fundation, the "giving pledge", the "benefactors" crew, donations,
"Dementia Discovery Fund", "Reinvent the Toilet Challenge", and his books: you
can try to fix it, but to me it all sounds a way to hide your original sin and
the embarrassment you feel realizing that with some simple tricks you made
tons of $$$: how can you stand it compared to the effort your maid is doing
everyday to please you? I do _not_ like it, and it feels sick.

~~~
jstewartmobile
In the grand stream of entropy we call computing, the Gates age of Microsoft
was bunnies and cuddles compared to the Apple/Google/FB clstrfck of platform
restrictions, police-state tattling, and info-rape.

In the current age, Obama got a peace prize for killing fewer Brown people
than the last guy. In the current age, Bill is a saint.

~~~
oriettaxx
yes, I understand the hyperbole: there's always somebody who's got it way, way
worse...

